# lockd not responding on specified port



## tolin (Mar 8, 2013)

Hi guys, 

I specified a specific port for lockd(8) to bind to, but it's not using that port when sending back a response and it's breaking my egress firewall rule. Instead it's using a random root port as source port. Is there a knob that I'm missing?  


```
rpc_lockd_flags="-p 33333"
```

From the packet capture I can see NLM lockd replying with 


```
udp.srcport = 986
```

and it's being denied because it doesn't match my ipfw rule of: 


```
01100 allow udp from any to me dst-port 33333 in via em0
01100 allow udp from any 33333 to me in via em0
01100 allow udp from me to any dst-port 33333 out via em0
01100 allow udp from me 33333 to any out via em0
```

Thanks for the help!


----------

